# Peanut Butter and ... ?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Fresh ground peanut butter on my favorite whole wheat bread (Vital Vittles) is a favorite sandwich. I'll sometimes add banana, or possibly shredded carrot, maybe even some thin fruit slices or orange zest, some nuts like sunflower seed. I may try some chile peppers later today. What other combinations can you think of? I'm looking for some new ideas to kick up a peanut butter on whole wheat sandwich.

Shel


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

my brother in law told me about his fave sandwich and i reeled at the idea of it, but crunchy peanut butter and sliced, sweet pickled beetroot with a light sprinkle of salt is an amazing sandwich...promise


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

I'm a sucker for crunchy PB with wipped honey.

I also dig crunchy PB with bacon and jalepeno.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Ditto the honey.

Could try it with alfalfa sprouts....grated celery...mung bean sprouts


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Bacon... bacon... bacon. What else would a nice (Reform) Jewish girl ask for? :lips: Peanut butter and lettuce sandwiches were a favorite in my school lunch box.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Let's see - the Ultmate Savoury PB sandwich - from above replies - crunchy PB, lettuce, bacon, chillies, sprouts.

The Ultimate sweet PB sandwich - crunchy PB, honey, chillies

Sorry Bughut but I just can't imagine the beetroot  May try it tho out of curiousity!


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

When I was a kid, Mom made "Hawaiian Sandwiches" which were always a fave-

Toasted whole wheat with peanut butter
a slice of pineapple
mild cheddar

then melted in the toaster oven

Yum


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the interesting ideas gang!

Hmmm ... I like oatmeal. Wnder how oatmeal with a bit of peanut butter stirred in might be.

Shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Besides PB and bacon, I also like an open-faced PB and raisins or PB and sliced tomato.


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

When I eat a banana I like to put a little peanut butter on before each bite.

Pancakes with peanut butter and molasses syrup, yum.

Peanut butter on whole wheat bread, warmed in the microwave.

Or just a big spoon of plain peanut butter.

The peanut butter itself has to be made with just peanuts and salt, otherwise I don't care for it.

Indonesians make yummy peanut sauces for lots of things, some with hot chiles, some mild. Hot red chiles go great with peanuts. Gado-gado dressing is used on salad and it's not hot--I had a variation with cashew butter as well as peanut, yum. They take some of the oil out of the peanuts for their sauces.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

ok, we are missing the obvious... all I ate all the way through high school (a hundred years ago) was peanut butter & fluff toasted so it all melts together & has the crunch of the toast... pure heaven! Why don't I eat that anymore? Oh yeah, the sugar, fat & calories.
Sounds like tonights dinner though!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

FLUFFERNUTTERS!!! How did that get away from us?


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

chocolate-oatmeal cookies with peanut butter in the recipe, mud pie


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

love love love crunchy PB 
nice grainy toast with loads of PB , freshly sliced tomatoes , black pepper, and chedder cheese mmmmmmmmmmmmm
or PB with banana and chedder cheese
or PB with slices of orange and alfalfa sprouts,
or PB with cucumber , tomato and cottage cheese
or PB with chopped dates 
or PB with chopped celery


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Tessa - you beat me to it! Crunchy PB with chopped dates - yummers!!! I just remembered that one, scrolled thru, and you already got it...too quick for me! Can add a bit of homey to that too.

My kids went thru a stage where they liked smooth PB with sliced processed cheese <shudder>...they grew out of it


----------



## andyg (Aug 27, 2007)

DC, you like homey eh, but with peanut butter?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

hi DC i wondered if that was a southern hemisphere thing:beer: when i read your post

i was just thinking of things that are good with pb and bread but also some more ideas have come to mind

chocolate peanut butter truffles mmmmmmmm
works well with dark choc and really well with white choc

add peanut butter (especially crunchy) to a fudgy chocolate brownie mix, or to a chocolate fudge sauce and serve with a really good vanilla icecream

soften some vanilla icecream just a little bit(so its easy to mix but not thawed) , or make icecream from scratch and add crunchy PB and a little chocolate liquer and then put back in freezer untill firm and serve with baked apples


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

:roll::roll: but whats homey , and whats fluff


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Tessa, I like the ideas with the icecream. PB goes so well with sweet things. Gonna try that!

P.S. homey = honey (typo) NOT Homer Simpson  not sure about the fluff


----------



## jenyfari (Jan 19, 2007)

I like peanut butter with honey on toast. Which just gives me a good idea for what I am going to have for dessert....right now!


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

peanutbutter,chili and coconut on warmed leftover chicken.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

It's a marshmallow concoction used to make a "fluffernutter" sandwich. 








Be sure you are on good terms with your dentist if you plan to eat these often!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

ohh well its just as well that we dont have that stuff here then , i only go to the dentists when its absolutly necessary 
im a big ole fraidy cat when it comes to those sadist beasties


----------

